# Hand Pump Milking With Carpal Tunnel



## dgbpurple (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi! I am a total newbie trying to get started on milking. The problem is that in the mornings my hands are usually so numb I can't feel to milk by hand so I'm thinking of getting one of those hand pump milkers just for the times I'm numb. My question is whether or not this has to be pumped continuously or once you pump it keeps the suction going for a little bit of time. I'm just wondering if I can pump it enough with numb hands. What experience have others had trying to use a hand pump with carpal tunnel? BTW, I'm so proud of my nubian doe, she let me milk today with no kicking & waited patiently even after she lost interest in her grain, & she's only been milked for about a week. I only managed to get 3 ounces, though, not good. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally, I would save my pennies and buy a regular milking machine. Go to Perry's Milkers and look at theirs. The cheapest model will work just fine. You still have to pump periodically with the hand pumps and it is harder on the teats.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Get the book It's Not Carpal Tunnel Syndrome:
http://www.amazon.com/Its-Carpal-Tu...6&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=its+not+carpel+tunnal

Years ago I suffered with Capral Tunnel and after strangers kept comming up to me and telling me to take Vit. B6, I finally decided to try it. Cured my Carpal Tunnel. Therapy was a waste of time for me. Surgery has a high failure rate. This book is worth more then any visit to a doctor. I found it in a big city library.


----------



## dgbpurple (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I will definitely look into the book & the milker. I didn't know the hand pump could be hard on the goat, either, so that was good to know.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have arthritis in my hands, I purchased an EZ Milker 2 years ago. I have Nigerians, small teats, but I also got an Alpine doe with very nice teats. The ez milker works fine on the smaller goats, and GREAT on the larger goat. I went out with only "part" of the milker one morning, thought "oh well I'll just milk by hand this one time". NOT! I could not finish my Alpine, lol. I actually had to run in and get the other part so I could finish. 

I don't think this milker is hard on the goat. You pump it up until the milk flows, when the suction gets low, you pump it again. Very easy to do. Now, you do have to "start" test the first stream in a screen, and "finish" by hand, and some folks don't like that and just decide to milk by hand, but, for those of us who have any sort of hand weakness, we know any help is good. 

Now, if I were milking many goats I would buy a machine. But, for my little group of milkers, this one is fine for now. The goat doesn't seem to mind it much and I still get close contact with my girls which we all love. 

I would "steer clear" of the other hand pumping systems. But, I do recommend the EZ Milker for "challenged" milkers like me.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly-mine get so much better when i can milk! I will go check that book out Texas Girl-I suspected mine is arthritis due to inactivity in non milking season!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Di said:


> I have arthritis in my hands, I purchased an EZ Milker 2 years ago. I have Nigerians, small teats, but I also got an Alpine doe with very nice teats. The ez milker works fine on the smaller goats, and GREAT on the larger goat. I went out with only "part" of the milker one morning, thought "oh well I'll just milk by hand this one time". NOT! I could not finish my Alpine, lol. I actually had to run in and get the other part so I could finish.
> 
> I don't think this milker is hard on the goat. You pump it up until the milk flows, when the suction gets low, you pump it again. Very easy to do. Now, you do have to "start" test the first stream in a screen, and "finish" by hand, and some folks don't like that and just decide to milk by hand, but, for those of us who have any sort of hand weakness, we know any help is good.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, after years of bookkeeping on a computer and ten key my hands have some numbness. I bought a Henry milker and I like it but I am going to buy the ez milker this spring. My husband was able to help milk my nigerians with the hand milker! Which getting a day off now and then was nice!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We have nigerian dwarfs milking can be difficult with there small teat size. 
We used several different pumps and machines. We found that for a small heard the machines are not worth the trouble or clean up. 
My favorite hand pump is by far the udderlyEZ it's worth every penny. It is very easy to use quick and easy clean up. I highly recommend it. 
Google or YouTube the udderlyEZ there are several people with arthritis showing how easy it is to use. 
Good luck and happy milking


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had thought about the hand pump one as well, but may just see how this season goes since I'll only be milking two. Mine isn't just my wrist by my elbows are really bad, which affects how I'm able to grip.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

When I switched to nigerians I suffered more hand troubles then before. I wake up with hands asleep (but a good massage therapist helped a lot). I have bought two differnt hand milkers, and neither works that great for me. In fact, I'm still hand milking. I think that I will be on the lookout for "real" milk machines for goats. I've had about enough of it this way.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Marty1876 said:


> When I switched to nigerians I suffered more hand troubles then before. I wake up with hands asleep (but a good massage therapist helped a lot). I have bought two differnt hand milkers, and neither works that great for me. In fact, I'm still hand milking. I think that I will be on the lookout for "real" milk machines for goats. I've had about enough of it this way.


I tried several machines they are good if you have a large herd but if you only have a couple does they are not worth the set up or the clean up. 
I highly recommend the udderly EZ hand pump
It has been great for our nigerians. And also works great on our 1 nubian.


----------



## dgbpurple (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, I've been getting my husband to help, too! I finally decided on an Interpuls bucket milker but I just got it in & haven't used it yet. I have a nubian, mini nubian & nigerians so I bought the 2 different sized inflations/shells.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG! That goat looked at her like "B- Have you lost your mind!" When she was cleaning her teats! LoL

We have been looking into milkers due to the mild "paralysis" in my hands ( pinky & ring finger, from ulna nerve damage)


----------

